# Schools



## AndyandLou (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, we are looking to move to Albufeira with our 7 and 5 year old sons and were wondering whether anyone would recommend any schools? We are aware that England has encatchment areas and didn't know if Portugal was the same? Thanks.


----------

